# mother/daughter



## drhouse22 (May 5, 2012)

Any good fic of a mother and daughter gaining at or around the same time?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2012)

drhouse22 said:


> Any good fic of a mother and daughter gaining at or around the same time?



I was in the process of writing something like that on FF but lost my motivation.


----------



## zxc098 (May 17, 2012)

There was one on fantasy feeder I think, if I remember correctly it was posted only a few days ago about a mother and daughter eating ice cream and changing into fatties.

Wasn't very long but well written


----------



## Matt L. (May 18, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93865


----------



## 321eerytg (Feb 16, 2013)

I also enjoy these stories. would like to know some more of these


----------



## BTB (Feb 19, 2013)

the wonderful Ned Fox has written some with this topic

http://fanedfox.deviantart.com/


----------

